
Cl-bcrypt: A first attempt - inklesspen
http://www.letsyouandhimfight.com/2010/07/14/cl-bcrypt-a-first-attempt/
======
inklesspen
Before discussion starts, I just want to emphasize that I recognize I'm not a
crypto professional and I welcome corrections and contributions.

